# Duyuru > Kültür >  "Acaba ben Ermeni miyim?"

## bozok

*"Acaba ben Ermeni miyim?"* 



*Mevlüt Uluğtekin YILMAZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/10/2009* 




Ermenistan’la milli maçın olduğu gece, NTV televizyonu ilginç bir yayın yaptı. Mirgün Cabas’ın programında *’gazeteci’* Ece Temelkuran, ailesinde Ermeni olduğunu sonradan öğrendiğini belirtti. Diğer ailelerde de Ermeni olabileceğinden söz etti. Temelkuran’a göre Türkiye’de pek çok kişi *“Acaba ben Ermeni miyim?”* diye kendi kendine soruyormuş! Bu acayip söze Hakkı Devrim yoğun destek verdi. Devrim, özet olarak:* “Anadolu’da Müslüman çoğunluğun olduğu yerlerde bu çoğunluk Müslümanlığı kabul eden Ermenilerden oluşuyor. Bunu İsmail Hami Danişment ’Kronolojisi’nde yazıyor...*” dedi. Kısacası; bu iki *’gazeteci*’den dakikalarca akıl ve mantık çılgınlığı sözler dinledik. 

Bu saçmalıkları önemsemiyorum. Ama, özellikle Hakkı Devrim’e buradan soruyorum: İsmail Hami Danişment o sözleri eserinin hangi cildinde, hangi sayfasında belirtiyor? Hakkı Devrim bunu açıklamak zorundadır. 

Ece Temelkuran’a ise diyecek sözüm yok. Akıl ve mantık dışı söylemlerinin* ’evrensel geti*ri’ sağlayacağını çok iyi biliyor. *“Ermenilere ve Kürtlere düşmanlık beslendiği”* gibi sözler etmesine de hiç şaşırmadım. şu kadarını söylemeliyim: Boşuna uğraşmasın, ona Nobel vermezler!

Doğru; ender de olsa Türkler Ermenilerle evlendi. Nüfus arşivinde hepsi belli. Ne var bunda? Bunu dile dolamak, öne çıkartmaya çalışmak sanırım ırkçılığın postmodern biçimi olsa gerek. Kendileri *’ırkçılığa karşı’* olduklarını belirtirler; ama söz *’Ermeni’* olmaya gelince soy-sop peşinde koşarlar. Sözü uzatmaya gerek yok; şunu demek istiyorlar: *“Türkiye’de Türk yoktur. Ben Türk’üm diyenin de soyunda da Ermeni kanı vardır!”* 

Gel de gülme!

Aslında bu saçmalık Türkiye dışından gelen* ’talimatla’* Türkiyeli medya papağanlarının diline düştü. Bu gerçeği, Gazi üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Sayın Nurullah Aydın bana gönderdiği *“Türklük Neden Tartışılıyor”* başlıkla yazısında şöyle belirtiyor:

_“2007 yılının başında ABD derin devleti bağlantılı düşünce kuruluşları, uzun süreli bir hazırlıktan sonra, Türkiye’de basın üzerinden Türk diye bir ırk yoktur kampanyası başlattı!_ 

_The Wall Street Journal gazetesinin 28 Kasım 2006 tarihli sayısında, Huge Pope, Batı’nın stratejik bakışını şöyle sergiliyordu: ” Roma İmparatorluğu, ’Anadolu’ ve ’Küçük Asya’ adlarıyla da bilinen, bugünkü Türkiye’yi içine alıyordu. 70 milyon nüfuslu modern Türkiye isim ve dil açısından Türk olabilir ancak genetik açıdan o kadar safkan değil. Orta Asyalı Türklerin Türkiye’ye gelişleri, esasen 13. yüzyılda sona ermiştir. Anadolu’daki eski nüfusa toplamda yaklaşık yüzde 10 katkıları olmuş gibi görünmektedir._ 

_İşte bu düşünceyi sözde bilimsel verilerle desteklemek için önce Boğaziçi üniversitesi’nde bir anket yaptırıldı. Newsweek dergisinin 28 Kasım 2006 tarihli sayısında Owen Matthews bu araştırmayı yazısında kullandı ve Türkiye’de Türk oranını yüzde 20 olarak gösterdi!_ 

_Halbuki bu iddiaların tamamı uydurmaydı! Fakat bu uydurmalarla birlikte, önce Niyazi üktem, sonra üzdemir İnce, Ertuğrul üzkök ve İsmet Berkan, Türk diye bir ırkın olmadığını iddia eden yazılar yazdılar! Huge Pope’un iddiasını tekrar ettiler._ 

_Son olarak da benzer iddiaları, ABD’de Kaliforniya üniversitesi’nde yetiştirilmiş İTü’lü Timuçin Binder, Sabah gazetesinde gündeme getirdi. Oysa; Türkiye’de Türk oranı asgari yüzde 87’dir_ 

Nasıl, tezgahı fark ettiniz mi? Tüm bunlar psikolojik savaş saldırıları...

Ama boşuna; çünkü Türk soyu belgeli olarak en az beş bin yıldır bu coğrafyada yaşıyor!

Haftaya buluşmak dileğiyle...


...

----------

